# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2016



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2016 às 07:33)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2016 às 00:35)

Descida mais lenta neste momento, o vento aumentou um bocadinho...
Temp. Atual: 2.9ºC


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2016 às 01:08)

*2.7ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2016 às 07:12)

Bom dia, geada moderada com -1,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## panda (1 Mar 2016 às 14:50)

Boas... Muito sol com uma temperatura de 18.5ºC e 25%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2016 às 17:53)

Boa tarde .

Hoje...foi mesmo um dia de Primavera ,ainda 17.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2016 às 19:32)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NW,ainda 13.5ºC e 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2016 às 21:02)

Boas, por agora 6,0°C e 56% HR, tarde bem primaveril.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2016 às 21:24)

Boas...noite calma ,com 11.4ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2016 às 23:29)

*3.9ºC*, vento fraco
Começa-se Março com a temperatura mais alta do ano por aqui *18.3ºC*, e novamente com uma bela amplitude térmica, já que a mínima foi de *0.1ºC*


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2016 às 23:35)

Boas!

Aqui o 1ºdia do novo mês acabou por ter uma mínima mais baixa do que esperava, foi aos negativos, ficou-se pelos *-0.9ºC*.

Ainda havia alguma geada de manhã quando saí de casa, que rapidamente derreteu dando lugar a mais um dia de Primavera com Sol e céu limpo. 

Por agora registo 7.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2016 às 00:11)

que ventania tem estado aqui desde o fim da tarde


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2016 às 06:48)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 4,0°C e vento nulo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2016 às 07:38)

Boas, 3,8°C e 82%HR com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Nickname (2 Mar 2016 às 09:32)

*6ºC*
Céu nublado, ainda sem chuva.
A mínima foi de *3.1ºC* pouco depois da meia-noite.


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2016 às 13:14)

começou agora a chuviscar fraco


----------



## Nickname (2 Mar 2016 às 13:17)

*11.9ºC*
Céu nublado, quase se forma uma ligeira neblina às vezes, ainda não choveu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2016 às 13:37)

Boa tarde .

Mais um dia...a cheirar a Primavera ,bom ambiente na rua...sol quente,com 18.2ºC e algumas nuvens no horizonte .


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2016 às 14:16)

continua a chover fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2016 às 14:35)

Boas...continuação de uma boa tarde,com 19.2ºC e o vento aumentar de NW.


----------



## Nickname (2 Mar 2016 às 14:38)

*12.3ºC *tudo igual, céu nublado, sem chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2016 às 15:37)

Boas ...mais nuvens ,mas o sol ainda manda,com 18.1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2016 às 17:41)

Boas...limpo pela zona ,muito nublado a poente ,vento moderado,com 14.6ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Nickname (2 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

*10.6ºC*
Céus ameaçadores  o dia todo, mas nada choveu.
Máxima: *12.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2016 às 19:31)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 12.2ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2016 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui pingou durante a tarde, máxima de 15,7°C o pluviómetro não mexeu. Por agora 10,2°C e 67%HR vento fraco de S.


----------



## smpereira (2 Mar 2016 às 21:36)

Boas, no sábado estive por Trancoso,  ( aproximadamente 900 metros ), e quando não davam precipitação no interior eis que do nada começa a nevar com bastante intensidade, a temperatura era de aproximadamente 3 graus mas deve ter descido com este aguaceiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2016 às 22:04)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento de NWN,com 9.9ºC e 77%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## smpereira (2 Mar 2016 às 22:31)

Algumas imagens de domingo da serra da estrela pintada de branco 




Na Barragem do Vale do Rossim








Rio completamente congelado




Engraçado o que a ajuda do vento provoca


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mar 2016 às 07:31)

Bom dia, 5,7°C com nevoeiro e 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2016 às 08:24)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 7.9ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2016 às 09:39)

Boas ....céu limpo e a temperatura,hoje a subir mais devagar ,com 11.3ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2016 às 14:58)

Boas ....mais uma tarde cheio de sol ,com cheiro a Primavera ,com 18.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2016 às 17:13)

Boas...tudo calmo ,tarde quase sem vento,temperatura ainda em alta ,com 17.4ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2016 às 19:08)

Boas...fim de tarde,tudo calmo,ligeira brisa de NW,com 13.6ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## huguh (3 Mar 2016 às 21:19)

noite com muito vento aqui mais uma vez


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2016 às 22:07)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.9ºC e 72%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2016 às 22:59)

*7ºC*

Extremos do dia:* 15.6ºC/2.1ºC*


----------



## João Branco (4 Mar 2016 às 07:11)

Nascer do sol deslumbrante na Covilhã (foto do site Meteocovilhã):


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2016 às 07:45)

Bom dia, nuvens baixas com 6,5°C e 80%HR sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia  .

Sol e nuvens no horizonte ...parece vir por ai mundança para os próximos dias ,com 8.8ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2016 às 08:53)

Boas, por aqui já pingou fraquinho  ​


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2016 às 09:50)

Boas...mais nuvens ,vento de WNW,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2016 às 12:39)

Boas...de momento nublado ,temperatura no sobe e desce ,vento moderado,com 13.4ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## huguh (4 Mar 2016 às 13:38)

por aqui chuva moderada durante grande parte da manhã
agora vento bem moderado e não chove


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2016 às 14:14)

Na Gralheira a chuva está a levar os poucos vestígios de neve aqui ainda havia.







Na Torre também chove, com 1,6ºC.
Rajada de 86,9km/h há instantes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2016 às 14:42)

Boas...continua nublado,vento aumentou bastante de WNW,com 12.6ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## gomas (4 Mar 2016 às 14:48)

boa tarde depois de uma semana de sol que por aqui foi bastante ameno regresso do vento e algum frio
de manha caíram algumas pingas
referir alerta amarelo de possibilidade de queda de neve abaixo dos 1000m mais para a noite


----------



## huguh (4 Mar 2016 às 15:31)

ceu a ficar escuro, vem aí descarga a caminho
muito vento nas ultimas horas, parece que voa tudo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2016 às 15:39)

Boas...já chuvisca puxado a vento,com 12.1ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## Guedes 114 (4 Mar 2016 às 15:46)

A camara da Gralheira esta off desde ontem...
Mau para o evento deste fim de semana...




AnDré disse:


> Na Gralheira a chuva está a levar os poucos vestígios de neve aqui ainda havia.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2016 às 16:04)

Guedes 114 disse:


> A camara da Gralheira esta off desde ontem...
> Mau para o evento deste fim de semana...


Bem visto! Nem tinha reparado!

Entretanto na Torre, a precipitação já passou a neve. A ver se os aguaceiros ainda lá chegam com alguma força.
-0,1ºC de momento.
A rajada máxima foi de 91,8km/h.


----------



## Guedes 114 (4 Mar 2016 às 16:26)

No intervalo desta nossa conversa eis que a webcam da gralheira voltar a ficar up!!
Alguem atento ao forum??



AnDré disse:


> Bem visto! Nem tinha reparado!
> 
> Entretanto na Torre, a precipitação já passou a neve. A ver se os aguaceiros ainda lá chegam com alguma força.
> -0,1ºC de momento.
> A rajada máxima foi de 91,8km/h.


----------



## huguh (4 Mar 2016 às 16:29)

choveu durante quase uma hora seguida moderado acompanhado a vento
agora deixou de chover mas mantém-se vento moderado por vezes mais forte, difícil andar na rua de guarda chuva (e até sem ele  )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2016 às 16:44)

Boas...os chuviscos de algum tempo atrás,só deu para molhar a estrada e refrescar mais o ambiente na rua,com 11.2ºC e o vento continua forte de WNW.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Mar 2016 às 17:35)

Vai chovendo de forma fraca mas com muito vento. Céu muito escuro a Norte e Oeste.

*7,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2016 às 18:52)

Boas...já vai arrefecendo,com 9.4ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2016 às 19:12)

Boas, por agora não chove, durante o dia foi fraco a moderado com 2,2mm acumulada  e 9,1°C, vento fraco de O.


----------



## baojoao (4 Mar 2016 às 19:22)

Por aqui está uma grande ventania, desde as 17:00


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2016 às 21:11)

Boas, de momento 8,1°C e 2,7mm de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2016 às 21:51)

Boas...nublado e sem chuva,vento mais calmo de NW,com 8.2ºC e 63%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2016 às 22:16)

Boas!

Dia tendencialmente muito nublado com alguma chuva a partir da tarde na zona por onde andei (Sabugal/Guarda).

Por agora registo 3.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2016 às 22:25)

Por Bragança já choveu... neste momento sente-se algum vento e registo* 2,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2016 às 23:33)

Depois de uma tarde com alguma chuva e vento agora não chove
temperatura atual de 3,7ºC
1014 hPa
A máxima foi de 10ºC


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Mar 2016 às 23:54)

Por aqui em Celorico da Beira agora com +5,3ºC
 na Guarda passei há pouco e caia água neve na parte alta da cidade e a temperatura andava pelos +1,9ºC
teremos alguma precipitação fraca de neve nas próximas horas


----------



## Weatherman (5 Mar 2016 às 06:10)

Já neva na gralheira
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2016 às 07:12)

Gralheira novamente toda branca


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2016 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

Mais uma sincelada acompanhada de alguma neve. 
Esta manhã, 1200m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2016 às 10:30)

Bom dia .

Dia acordou com céu limpo ,de momento...o céu vai ficando nublado e vento  de N,com 9.6ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Serrano (5 Mar 2016 às 11:15)

7.2°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado. São visíveis alguns aguaceiros de neve nas Penhas Douradas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2016 às 12:25)

Boas...muitas nuvens e o sol,por vezes espreita ,com 11.4ºC e vento de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2016 às 13:37)

Boas...sol e nuvens e um vento gelado ,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2016 às 15:04)

Boas...já uns bons aguaceiros puxados a vento e ,com 10.7ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## huguh (5 Mar 2016 às 15:27)

bom aguaceiro caiu há cerca de uma hora atrás
agora boas abertas com céu pouco nublado e sol


----------



## Adrix (5 Mar 2016 às 15:40)

Lá passou um aguaceiro de granizo e ficou pelos 5,5º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2016 às 16:54)

Boas...sol e nuvens,vento ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2016 às 18:54)

Boas ...céu mais limpo,com 8.0ºC e 64%HR...vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2016 às 20:24)

Boas...céu pouco nublado,vento mais calmo,com 7.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2016 às 20:31)

*4.4ºC *de momento
Dia frio hoje para inícios de Março, alguma chuva fraca, mais de manhã.
Máxima: *8.5ºC*

Extremos de ontem: *10.1/**2.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2016 às 22:04)

*3.9ºC*, com a temperatura em subida, depois de ter ido aos 3.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2016 às 23:37)

Boas...céu limpo com uma brisa fresca de NW,com 5.8ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Nickname (6 Mar 2016 às 09:27)

*3.1ºC* Céu pouco nublado

Mínima: *0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2016 às 10:29)

Bom dia  .

Céu limpo ...vento aumentar de NWN e ,grande chaga este vento ,com 10.6ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Serrano (6 Mar 2016 às 11:18)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 6.3°C.


----------



## huguh (6 Mar 2016 às 12:58)

manhã com céu nublado e alguns periodos de sol a espreitar
agora está a chuviscar fraco


----------



## huguh (6 Mar 2016 às 17:43)

a chuviscar fraco desde as 17h


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mar 2016 às 18:32)

Boas, depois da chuva de ontem, hoje foi um dia que começou com céu praticamente limpo e foi aumentando de nebulosidade, sem chuva, com 9,7°C e vento de Oeste fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2016 às 20:40)

Boas...dia com nuvens e sol ,vento fresco sempre presente ,de momento,céu limpo,com 7.3ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Nickname (6 Mar 2016 às 20:44)

*5.8ºC*
Mais um dia frio/fresco, com direito a alguns chuviscos.

Máxima:* 10.2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mar 2016 às 20:52)

Boas, por agora 6,2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2016 às 21:46)

Boas...céu limpo,vento fresco de NW,com 6.8ºC e 73%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.6ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mar 2016 às 22:58)

Chuva fraca com 7.7ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (7 Mar 2016 às 00:52)

está de regresso a chuva por aqui e pelo radar parece que é para continuar


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mar 2016 às 07:02)

Bom dia, de momento não chove, 8,1°C e 3,2,mm


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2016 às 09:11)

Bom dia.
Vão caindo alguns flocos. ..misturados com chuva


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2016 às 09:17)

Bom dia. Por aqui vai caindo alguma 
neve...misturada com chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2016 às 09:32)

Bom dia .

Choveu alguma coisa de noite...ventania continua ,com 9.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2016 às 11:58)

Boas...ventania maluca  e de NNE,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2016 às 19:22)

Boas...tarde com nuvens e sol ,de momento o céu limpo e vento de NWN,com 9.4ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mar 2016 às 19:55)

Boas, dia sem chuva desde o último post, de momento 8,1°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mar 2016 às 21:28)

Boa noite. Aqui o vento tem dado conta da descida da temperatura e da possibilidade de a mínima do ano cair abaixo dos -1.5ºC... Neste momento vento fraco e céu limpo com 7.9ºC e em subida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2016 às 22:07)

Boas ...não se pode andar lá fora ,é só corrente de ar ,com 9.1ºC e 61%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 14.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2016 às 22:50)

Vai descendo...8.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2016 às 07:36)

Bom dia, céu limpo com mínima de-1,5°C neste momento  -1,0°C com uma boa camada de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2016 às 15:43)

Boas...vento,hoje muito mais calmo  e menos ,manhã com céu limpo,de momento com nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 14.7ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2016 às 16:29)

Boas ...já com sol ,vento ainda mais fraco,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2016 às 19:10)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2016 às 19:33)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,já vai refrescando ligeiramente,com 11.4ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2016 às 20:31)

Boas, dia com pouca nebulosidade de manhã aumentando gradualmente por nuvens altas, no fim da tarde voltou a limpar, neste momento 6,6°C e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2016 às 21:50)

Boas...algum ventinho de N,mas fraco,com 9.1ºC e 56%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 15.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mar 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia, mínima de +0,5°C neste momento 3,4°C com céu muito nublado 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2016 às 08:24)

Bom dia .

Para já...só nublado e vento fraco,com 8.2ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2016 às 10:12)

Boas...mais nublado por nuvens baixas,com 9.7ºC e algum vento de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2016 às 13:10)

Boas...só nublado ,vento mais agitado de WNW,com 14.0ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## huguh (9 Mar 2016 às 14:24)

boas

madrugada com chuva, durante as vezes que acordei esteve sempre a chover
manhã também com chuva até por volta das 13h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2016 às 15:39)

Boas...continua nublado,já se deu alguns chuviscos ,com 13.9ºC com vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2016 às 16:43)

Boas...menos nublado,o vento de NW em força,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2016 às 17:17)

Já com sol ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2016 às 19:20)

Boas...céu limpo e uma ventania já ,com 8.9ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mar 2016 às 21:02)

Boas, chuva fraca 0,5mm durante o dia, neste momento céu limpo com 5,0°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2016 às 21:32)

Boas...vento de NW ainda presente e ,com 8.1ºC e 77%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mar 2016 às 07:19)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com -0,9°C e 87%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mar 2016 às 07:51)

Boas, já com o nevoeiro a dissipar e 0,3ºC




10-03-2016 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2016 às 08:30)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo...corrente de ar de NW por cá continua ,com 7.0ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2016 às 14:56)

Boa tarde .

Ambiente na rua bem melhor...muito sol e algumas nuvens agora pela tarde ,vento mais calmo de NW,com 15.5ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2016 às 16:15)

Torre:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2016 às 16:53)

Boas ...céu mais limpo,vento virou para N e mais calmo,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2016 às 18:30)

Boas...com o final do dia,tudo calmo ,com 12.9ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mar 2016 às 20:06)

Boas, céu praticamente limpo com 9,3°C e 53%HR


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2016 às 20:19)

Boas!

Esta semana tem sido complicado vir aqui. Hoje o dia aqui pela Beira Interior Norte teve um cheiro a Primavera, mas ainda assim a mínima foi fresca, registei 2.3ºC.

Esta semana tem sido rica em trabalho de campo, deixo aqui umas fotos dos bonitos locais por onde tenho andado no Vale do Rio Côa entre os concelhos de Pinhel e F.C. Rodrigo:


















Esta fotos são da passada Segunda-Feira.


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 21:10)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Esta semana tem sido complicado vir aqui. Hoje o dia aqui pela Beira Interior Norte teve um cheiro a Primavera, mas ainda assim a mínima foi fresca, registei 2.3ºC.
> 
> ...




Espetacular! 

Belíssimo vale com um rio selvagem. Não aprisionado nem destruído  ainda por nenhuma banal barragem.

Não sei como há pessoas que gostam de ver um vale destes, a fervilhar de biodiversidade, transformado num reservatório de água. Mas enfim, há quem tenha gostos estranhos...

MSantos, tens um trabalho invejável...


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mar 2016 às 21:14)

Boas, a temperatura caiu para 6,2°C neste momento e 69%HR


----------



## Norther (10 Mar 2016 às 21:14)

Boas noites, por aqui céu limpo com vento fraco 1.1 km/h de Este, e registo uma temperatura de 6.3ºC com uma humidade de 72%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2016 às 21:21)

Boas...A esta hora já o vento de N e fresco,com 9.1ºC e 73%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2016 às 23:05)

james disse:


> Espetacular!
> 
> MSantos, tens um trabalho invejável...



Obrigado james. 

De facto não me posso queixar, embora seja fisicamente muito desgastante, ter este "escritório natural" pelo menos uma vez por semana (quando não é mais) é óptimo! 

O que andava eu a fazer no vale do Côa? Censos da população de grifos, águias reais e outras aves de rapina que nidificam nas escarpas rochosas do vale do Côa. Embora não seja bem a minha área de formação, esta semana tenho ajudado um colega que é biólogo nesta tarefa.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2016 às 07:45)

Bom dia, hoje já com bastante nevoeiro, 1,0°C e 88%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2016 às 09:55)

Bons dias .

Céu limpinho ...algum vento,com 11.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2016 às 11:17)

Boas ....sol vai ficando quente ,com 13.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2016 às 12:18)

Boas ...a máxima de hoje é de 15.0ºC,vai a caminho ,com 14.7ºC e já com algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu pela zona .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2016 às 15:26)

Boas ...sol e algumas nuvens ,com 14.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## huguh (11 Mar 2016 às 16:03)

mas que bela tarde, digna de um dia de primavera, céu limpo e sol com uma brisa fraca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2016 às 20:02)

Boas...já vai na descida e vento fraco de N,com 10.5ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2016 às 21:09)

Boas,  com 4,2°C e 62%HR


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2016 às 22:06)

Boa noite!

Belo dia de Primavera por aqui com bastante Sol, isto apesar da mínima fresca de *-0.8ºC*.

Por agora 4.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2016 às 22:35)

Boas...algum vento fresco de NNE,com 8.3ºC 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mar 2016 às 07:35)

Bom dia, sol e algumas nuvens altas -1,2°C mínima de hoje -2,5°C e 87%HR


----------



## Serrano (12 Mar 2016 às 11:19)

Belo dia de sol no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 8.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2016 às 12:53)

Bom dia .

Sol...muito...quente...muito ,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2016 às 16:42)

Boa tarde  para uma tarde de Primavera ,com 18.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2016 às 17:55)

Boas.

A manhã começou com geada e até alguma nebulosidade, mas a tarde ficou bem quente e cheia de sol.
Aproveitei para um passeio nas montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Mar 2016 às 20:42)

Boa noite. Aqui as temperaturas mínimas têm ficado sempre aquém das expectativas.  O vento não nos larga, como consequência a temperatura mínima fica bem alta como hoje, tendo ficado somente nuns míseros 5.3ºC, e o vento até é de Leste, mas frio parece não trazer...

Atualmente vento fraco, adivinhe-se, do quadrante leste com 10ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2016 às 20:51)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 12.3ºC e 44%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mar 2016 às 08:39)

Bom dia, sol  2,3°C e alguma geada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2016 às 10:10)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de céu limpo,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mar 2016 às 10:57)

Área de serviço do Alvão (960metros de altitude) com vento de leste moderado a forte e *5,5ºC*


----------



## Serrano (13 Mar 2016 às 11:01)

8.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2016 às 12:44)

Boas ...sol e vento fraco...hoje já fez sair o povo há rua ,com 16.1ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

Boas...final de tarde,tudo calmo ,mais uma tarde quentinha ,ainda com 16.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Mar 2016 às 19:35)

Boa noite. Hoje tive mais uma mínima tórrida com 5.5ºC e vento de leste sempre a chatear.

De momento vento fraco/nulo com 10.5ºC e céu limpo.

O mês passado veio ainda retardar um pouco o ímpeto Primaveril, mas agora começa já tudo a despontar:




Toutinegra-de-barrete-preto (Sylvia atricapilla)


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mar 2016 às 19:37)

Boas, dia primaveril com muito sol, max. de 20,0°C min. de -2,0°C, grande amplitude térmica, de momento 9,4°C e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2016 às 19:53)

Boas...como sempre,a esta hora...vento de NNE já presente ,com 13.8ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mar 2016 às 20:39)

Boas, por agora 6,4°C e sem vento, 55%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2016 às 21:54)

Boas...vento fraco de N,com 11.4ºC 42%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mar 2016 às 22:32)

Ba noite,

Deixo aqui umas fotos panorâmicas que tirei com o telemóvel ao final da manhã e durante a tarde.

Na estrada que liga Boticas a Montalegre, Albufeira do Alto Rabagão :




Pitões das Júnias e os picos da serra do Gerês ao fundo:





Panorama 180º , cota 1135 metros :


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Mar 2016 às 23:50)

Esta noite já desce mais qualquer coisinha, o vento também tem estado mais calmo espero que se mantenha assim.
Temp. atual: 5.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Mar 2016 às 00:59)

Tudo estragado para já, este vento de leste já enjoa... Ainda se fosse um vento frio, mas não.
Temp. Atual: 8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2016 às 06:03)

Bom dia,  com -1,7°C e 84%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2016 às 07:32)

Boas, uma bela camada de geada com -2,1°de mínima, agora com -1,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2016 às 07:50)

Tirada com telemóvel




Geada by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2016 às 09:48)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e vento fraco...com 10.7ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2016 às 19:04)

Boas...mais um dia calmo,hoje o vento mal se notou ,mais um dia cheio de sol ,com aumento de nuvens altas,a partir do meio da tarde,com 12.7ºC 40%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2016 às 19:24)

Boas, céu muito nublado com 12,3°C e 35%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Mar 2016 às 21:36)

A mínima de hoje foi 5.3ºC, bem que a temperatura ia avançada na descida ao ínicio da noite de ontem, mas o vento de Leste estragou tudo.

Hoje o dia caracterizou-se por um aumento gradual de nebulosidade alta, nomeadamente cirrostratus e outros cirros, que ainda produziram uma amostra de halo solar ao poente:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2016 às 22:26)

Boas...tudo calmo ,sem vento,com 9.0ºC...a descer bem.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2016 às 22:45)

Boa noite.

Mais um dai de Primavera aqui por Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, com temperaturas bem agradáveis, neste momento registo 4.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mar 2016 às 07:45)

Bom dia, ceu pouco nublado com 5,3°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mar 2016 às 08:58)

Boas, o céu encobriu depressa e neste momento já chove por Arganil


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2016 às 13:31)

boas

por aqui tem estado a chover durante toda a manhã, mais persistente desde as 12:30


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2016 às 13:42)

Bom dia .

Estava prometida ...e chegou ,desde de manhã,mais ao menos certinha...e a cair na vertical,sem vento...nada se mexe ,com 10.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2016 às 15:40)

Boa tarde .

Continua ...embora fraca ,com 9.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2016 às 16:06)

chove bem agora, chuva moderada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2016 às 17:15)

Boas...já não chove algum tempo,só muito nublado ,com 10.0ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2016 às 19:40)

Boas...ainda com céu pouco nublado,o vento continua calmo,com 9.1ºC 97%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mar 2016 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui acumulou 1,0mm  sinceramente pareceu mais, mas a  era fraca, de momento 8,3°C e 74%HR, vê-se as estrelas por entre as nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2016 às 21:43)

Boas...já com céu limpo e alguma neblina ,sem vento,com 7.5ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## gomas (15 Mar 2016 às 22:00)

boa noite dia de inverno por aqui chuva abundante da parte da tarde arrefeceu bem


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mar 2016 às 07:38)

Bom dia, céu com algumas nuvens 7,9°C e 81%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia 

Hoje já com sol ...céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 9.0ºC e 95%HR.

Dados de ontem 7.1ºC / 10.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2016 às 09:33)

Boas ...o sol já vai aquecendo o ambiente pela zona,com 11.7ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

Boa tarde .

Muito sol e quente ....vão aparecendo algumas nuvens ,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2016 às 14:21)

Boas ...sol e mais nuvens ,a máxima é de 18.0ºC...já está pelas bordas ,com 17.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## gomas (16 Mar 2016 às 14:36)

boa tarde manha de nevoeiro e frio
agora sol quentinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2016 às 17:27)

Boas...ainda algumas nuvens a fazer sombra ,com 16.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2016 às 18:40)

Boas...já com céu limpo ,com 14.4ºC...já vai descendo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mar 2016 às 21:07)

Boas, céu limpo com 7,7°C ouvem-se os "ralos".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2016 às 21:50)

Boas...céu limpo e vento de NW,com 10.7ºC 67%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2016 às 23:49)

Boa noite!

Dia com duas cara por aqui, inicio da manhã cinzento e com nevoeiro, mas rapidamente limpou e deu origem a um dia bem agradável de Primavera. 

Por agora registo 8.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Mar 2016 às 07:52)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 4,4°C e 85%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia .

Hoje por cá....nevoeiro ,com 5.3ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2016 às 09:50)

Boas ...nevoeiro já se foi ,já com sol e nuvens altas ,com 10.7ºC...vai aquecendo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2016 às 13:32)

Boas ....sol vai brilhando ,nuvens altas a chegar,sinal de mudança ,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2016 às 15:17)

Boas....bela tarde de sol ,com 18.0ºC e o vento virou para WNW e aumentou .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2016 às 17:47)

Boas...mais nuvens altas e sol meio passado ,vento de NW,com 15.9ºC...já a descer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2016 às 19:39)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e algum vento de NW,com 12.0ºC 53%HR.


----------



## gomas (17 Mar 2016 às 20:50)

boas por aqui sol nubado e ameno 
pelo radar está chegando chuva a costa pelo que se espera regressa com força


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2016 às 22:13)

Boas...vento já fresco de WNW,com 9.7ºC e 58%HR.

Dados de hoje 2.2ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mar 2016 às 07:53)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado sem  com 7,3°C e 56%HR vento fraco de NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2016 às 08:09)

Bom dia .

Voltou a chuvinha ,com 7.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mar 2016 às 08:55)

Boas, por aqui já chove fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2016 às 09:43)

Boas ....continua ,mas fraca,com 7.7ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2016 às 13:05)

Boas ....certinha ,com 9.3ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## huguh (18 Mar 2016 às 13:12)

manhã bem regada por aqui com muita chuva desde madrugada, pelo menos por volta das 7h já chovia bem
foi diminuindo de intensidade com o passar da manhã passando a chuva fraca. Agora até já nem chove


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2016 às 15:02)

Boas ...continua tapadinho ,de momento fraca,com 9.4ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2016 às 15:53)

Chove bem ,com 9.3ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2016 às 17:17)

Boas ...na ultima hora choveu bem ,com 10.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2016 às 17:45)

Já com sol ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## dahon (18 Mar 2016 às 20:17)

Parece que nas próximas horas vão ocorrer uns aguaceiros interessantes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mar 2016 às 20:45)

dahon disse:


> Parece que nas próximas horas vão ocorrer uns aguaceiros interessantes.



Por aqui acabaram de recomeçar e apresentam-se moderados a fortes com 10ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mar 2016 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui a chuva deu tréguas com 5,2mm e 11,0°C  e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2016 às 21:09)

Boas...só nublado por nuvens baixas ,com 8.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (18 Mar 2016 às 21:45)

Posso confirmar que hoje na Torre na Serra da Estrela nevou um pouco.


----------



## jonas (18 Mar 2016 às 21:54)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Posso confirmar que hoje na Torre na Serra da Estrela nevou um pouco.


Chegou a acumular ?
E nevou quanto tempo e a partir de que cotas?


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mar 2016 às 22:34)

Aguaceiros muito fortes agora.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2016 às 00:46)

Linha de instabilidade procedente de sudoeste vai afectar já, inicialmente, os distritos de Viseu e Guarda, progredindo depois para os distritos de Vila real e Bragança. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros...






IPMA


----------



## huguh (19 Mar 2016 às 01:43)

o maior da linha de instabilidade nem passou aqui mas foi uma bela chuvada que por aqui caiu!


----------



## dahon (19 Mar 2016 às 04:05)

Chove forte por Viseu.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mar 2016 às 08:07)

Bom dia, acumulado ontem em 8,7mm, hoje já vai em 8,5mm com 9,0°C e 82%HR sem vento e sem chuva neste momento.


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2016 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Continua fresca esta Primavera. Depois do melhor período de geadas da temporada, voltam os dias de chuva.

6ºC e chuva neste momento, a cota de neve deve andar pelos 1300/1400m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2016 às 11:22)

Bom dia .

Sol e nuvens....algumas nuvens negras já pela zona ,sol quente quando aparece,com 13.5ºC e de 3.0mm.

Dados de ontem 7.2ºC / 10.2ºC e ficou nos 11.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (19 Mar 2016 às 11:22)

9.8°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar entre as nuvens.


----------



## gomas (19 Mar 2016 às 11:54)

por aqui choveuagora tudo calmo e fresco
houve picos de precipitaçaõ ontem a partir da meia noite por aqui e mesmo um trovão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2016 às 12:43)

Boas...novamente sol,depois de algum tempo sem ele ,desceu e novamente em subida a temperatura ,com 13.4ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2016 às 13:01)

Boas...por aqui,o panorama mudou de cor ,muito negro a SWW,já se faz ouvir ,com 11.7ºC...a descer novamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2016 às 13:30)

Boas...desta não gostei ,só está a dar aguaceiros fracos,temperatura desceu bem,com 9.6ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## dahon (19 Mar 2016 às 14:11)

Chuva torrencial por Viseu.
Edit: Agora é granizo.


----------



## Célia Salta (19 Mar 2016 às 14:20)

Granizada, passando a chuva


----------



## huguh (19 Mar 2016 às 14:33)

que chuvada! chove moderado a forte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2016 às 14:57)

Boas....sol e vai passando tudo pelo lados ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2016 às 15:00)

Boas!

Acabou de cair aqui por FC Rodrigo uma forte granizada, já tinha saudades! 

O dia segue fresco e com aguaceiros, estão 10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2016 às 17:22)

Boas...acabou de bem durante 15 minutos,com 8.5ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2016 às 17:32)

Já faz sol e ainda alguns pingos .


----------



## huguh (19 Mar 2016 às 18:09)

depois da chuvada das 14:30, tarde calminha por aqui e agradável com sol a espreitar
pensei que vinham aí alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde mas para já nada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2016 às 20:16)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e sem vento ,com 7.1ºC...de momento é a mínima do dia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mar 2016 às 22:06)

Por aqui mais uma desilusão para juntar à coleção Também já tinha diminuido as minhas expectativas dado que não me encontrava na área mais favorável para trovoadas e granizo, houve bons aguaceiros em especial até ao ínicio da tarde, um deles ainda trouxe uma amostra de granizo mas de resto nada de mais. O Caramulo está cá sempre para acabar com tudo, acaba com a neve, destrói as células enfim. Eu só não entendo muito bem porque é que o Caramulo é uma barreira às células convectivas, o ar não devia subir ainda com mais intensidade?


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Mar 2016 às 07:16)

Chove à 45 mints por aqui.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mar 2016 às 08:14)

Bom dia, ontem ainda  entre as 12:30 e 13:00 com algum granizo, com 12,5mm acumulado, hoje ainda nada de  com nevoeiro e 6,5°C e 85%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mar 2016 às 09:10)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2016 às 10:36)

Bom dia .

Mais um noite de aguaceiros...parou nos 7.0mm,céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 10.4ºC e 83%HR.

Dados de ontem 7.0ºC / 13.7ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (20 Mar 2016 às 10:43)

9.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e pouca precipitação.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mar 2016 às 10:43)

Boas, 12,3°C neste momento com céu nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mar 2016 às 12:30)

Boa tarde. Aqui o céu está encobrir gradualmente com Stratocumulus e Cumulus Congestus. Aliás está-se a formar uma pequena célula a leste daqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 13:22)

Célula na zona de Nelas , com atividade elétrica


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2016 às 13:25)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado,e elas continuam às voltas ,vamos esperar,com 11.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mar 2016 às 13:44)

Já pinga com gotas grossas e esparsas e dá sensação que essa célula de Nelas já faz barulho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2016 às 13:56)

Já ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2016 às 17:01)

Boas...ainda por cá anda ,com 8.2ºC e 15.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mar 2016 às 19:16)

Boas, já  depois das 13:00 moderado com 3,2mm  de vez em quando aparecia o sol, vento fraco. De momento 10,7°C e 56%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mar 2016 às 19:53)

Boas 9,5°C e 73%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2016 às 20:46)

Boas...tudo mais calmo ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 8.1ºC 96%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 13.1ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mar 2016 às 21:15)

Boas, de momento 8,2°e 78%HR


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Mar 2016 às 21:22)

Boas por aqui nada de especial, só uns aguaceiros...

Pode ser que amanha venha a tal desejada :P


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2016 às 22:18)

De momento mais um aguaceiro ,com 8.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mar 2016 às 07:12)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 6,1°C e 87%HR.


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Mar 2016 às 12:38)

por aqui granizo


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2016 às 12:58)

Trovoada a norte do Caramulo, raios vísiveis. No entanto a assinatura de radar é muito insignificante.

Neste momento há um grande crescimento vertical que começou a partir destas células a N/NW:


----------



## carlitinhos (21 Mar 2016 às 13:31)

trovoada pela cova da Beira mais precisamente no Fundão, algum granizo misturado com a chuva, a acompanhar.


----------



## huguh (21 Mar 2016 às 13:41)

belo aguaceiro moderado caiu agora, pingas bem grossas. embora de curta duração


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Mar 2016 às 13:45)

Esta foi direitinha para o Fundão (13h), mas vem mais aí.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2016 às 13:55)

O melhor que se arranjou da célula que passou em especial na vertente barlavento do Caramulo:


----------



## dahon (21 Mar 2016 às 14:00)

É bem visível a bigorna dessa célula a sudoeste de Viseu.


----------



## bartotaveira (21 Mar 2016 às 14:01)

Por aqui trovoada e granizo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mar 2016 às 14:19)

Agora mesmo um pouco de granizo em Arganil


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mar 2016 às 14:38)




----------



## huguh (21 Mar 2016 às 15:23)

forte trovão agora e comeeça a chover forte e feio, pingas bem grossas e muito vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2016 às 15:41)

Boa tarde .

Hoje ainda não choveu ...tal como ontem,por cá andam às voltas as nuvens desde de manhã ,no horizonte parece vir molho,muito escuro a N,o vento aumentar ,temperatura a descer,com 9.5ºC 73%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2016 às 15:42)

Aqui está tudo pacífico, vão crescendo alguns cumulus congestus nas mais variadas direções mas o que predomina são estratocumulos. 
Para S/SW às 15h:02m


----------



## huguh (21 Mar 2016 às 15:43)

bela célula mesmo aqui por cima! continua a ouvir-se trovoada ao longe, a chuva acalmou pra já


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2016 às 15:51)

Já chegou...e com vontade ,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (21 Mar 2016 às 15:57)

Cai um forte aguaceiro com granizo à mistura.


----------



## dahon (21 Mar 2016 às 16:10)

Por Viseu vai-se ouvindo ronronar a Norte.


----------



## dahon (21 Mar 2016 às 16:18)

Este é o cenário.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2016 às 16:25)

Já faz sol...só durou 5 minutos,foi só de raspão ,com 9.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## dahon (21 Mar 2016 às 16:26)




----------



## Nickname (21 Mar 2016 às 16:44)

Chuva moderada, vento forte
*10.1ºC*


----------



## dahon (21 Mar 2016 às 16:47)

O pior parece que passou a norte de Viseu com direcção sudoeste. Para já o mais significativo tem sido as rajadas de vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2016 às 17:04)

A célula aproxima-se com trovoada bastante frequente, já chove bem e as rajadas estão a aumentar significativamente.


----------



## dahon (21 Mar 2016 às 17:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A célula aproxima-se com trovoada bastante frequente, já chove bem e as rajadas estão a aumentar significativamente.


Pelo radar parece estar bem animado por ai.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2016 às 17:10)

Já chegou


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2016 às 17:29)

Boas!

Tarde marcada por alguns aguaceiros aqui em F.C. Rodrigo, tendo um deles sido de granizo. 
Por agora está fresco e temos céu muito nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2016 às 18:29)

Viseu há cerca de 1 hora atrás: (Marisa Borges)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2016 às 19:11)

Boas...só nublado ,com 9.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2016 às 19:32)

Finalmente hoje tive oportunidade de assistir a um belo espetáculo de trovoada, foi com cada bomba... Pensei que pudesse chover com mais intensidade, inclusivamente com granizo e/ou saraiva, mas tudo não passou de chuva moderada a forte acompanhada de rajadas e claro o grande destaque vai para a trovoada.

Aspeto da célula (estava enorme e já se via relampejar à distância) antes da sua chegada (fotos das 17h:24m às 17h:32m)


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mar 2016 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui  pouco agora com 9,1°C já os eventos passaram ao lado a escassos kms


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2016 às 20:20)

Entretanto no meio de tanto fogo-de-artifício, como um bom meteolouco lá fui eu para o meio da rua, de chapéu na mão, filmar o aparato:


----------



## gomas (21 Mar 2016 às 20:33)

tarde de trovoada
agora tudo calmo


----------



## lmg (21 Mar 2016 às 21:09)

A mesma célula vista de outra perspectiva





Foto tirada às 15h30m.



huguh disse:


> bela célula mesmo aqui por cima! continua a ouvir-se trovoada ao longe, a chuva acalmou pra já


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2016 às 21:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Entretanto no meio de tanto fogo-de-artifício, como um bom meteolouco lá fui eu para o meio da rua, de chapéu na mão, filmar o aparato:



Excelentes registos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2016 às 22:03)

Boas...céu ainda nublado,vento fresco de NNE,com 9.5ºC e 74%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 13.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Mar 2016 às 22:05)

Por aqui, nada de especial uns aguaceiros, um pouco de granizo e 2 trovoes distantes


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2016 às 23:19)

MSantos disse:


> Excelentes registos!



Obrigado MSantos! Foi só pena não ser mais escuro para poder tentar tirar fotos mesmo, os frames perdem sempre qualidade, ainda assim já fiquei satisfeito pelas imagens não terem ficado ''queimadas''.

Deixo ainda os momentos de radar da muralha de células que se atravessou por aqui:







E ainda também um pequeno video(o que ficou melhor gravado, porque filmar de chapéu de chuva não é simples) com relâmpagos logo ao ínicio e depois no fim (1m:30s)


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Mar 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia, nevoeiro cerrado com 5,0°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 10:52)

Bom dia .

Só nublado ,com 11.3ºC e um vento fresco de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 11:22)

Já com sol ,com 12.1ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 11:35)

Temperatura já vai subindo ,com 13.3ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 12:36)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,a máxima prevista para a zona é de 15.0ºC...vai a caminho,com 14.9ºC,sol quente de Primavera .


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Mar 2016 às 14:09)

Boas, o tempo por aqui:


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2016 às 15:13)

Boa tarde. Por aqui não há trovoada mas já há pelo menos aguaceiros com gotas bem grandes.
Céu muito carregado com estratocumulus e algumas consgestus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 15:17)

Boas...os primeiros pingos do dia ,com 13.7ºC  59%HR.


----------



## Dematos (22 Mar 2016 às 15:27)

Célula a formar-se a norte daqui, bem escura! Aqui vai estando sol!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2016 às 15:54)

Continuam os aguaceiros fracos a moderados, formou-se uma pequena célula com um pequeno eco laranja pelo radar, é só pena não haver CAPE e LI de jeito para trovoadas, porque a brisa marítima encarrega-se de formar os aguaceiros com o Caramulo.


----------



## Dematos (22 Mar 2016 às 16:08)

Cai bem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 16:10)

Boas...parece estar a ficar rodeado ,em volta com zonas escuras ,vamos esperar,vamos ver qual chega cá primeiro ,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (22 Mar 2016 às 16:24)

A formar-se uma célula sobre Viseu. Por aqui não chove ainda.

*14,9ºC*


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2016 às 16:25)

tudo calmo por aqui, céu muito nublado mas não chove


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2016 às 16:33)

começa tal como ontem a levantar-se um vento intenso
Não demorará muito a começar a chover se for como ontem


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 16:41)

Situação interessante:


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2016 às 17:02)

Vista para Sul de Idanha-a-Nova, há 30 minutos.
Foto do telemóvel.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 17:12)

Boas...tal como ontem,passar ao lado ,a N muito escuro,será desta ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 17:42)

A passar de raspão ,a deixar alguns pingos e fazer descer a temperatura,com 11.7ºC 68%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 19:06)

Boas...já com vento fresco de NW,céu pouco nublado,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2016 às 20:27)

afinal não caiu uma unica pinga aqui todo dia, tarde calma e assim segue a noite com vento fraco


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2016 às 20:47)

Boas noites, por aqui  choveu entre as 13h e as 15h e voltou a chover por volta das 19h durante uma hora.
A temperatura neste momento ronda os 8ºC com vento fraco NW e 80% HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Mar 2016 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui o evento passou novamente ao lado  apenas ouvi 1 ou 2 trovões, agora com céu nublado e 10,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2016 às 22:06)

Boas...céu quase limpo,vento moderado de WNW e ,com 9.0ºC e 81%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## Dematos (22 Mar 2016 às 22:41)

Todas as células, menos a primeira, acabaram por passar mesmo ao lado pela zona Este até ao final da tarde. 

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo; 10.0°C.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2016 às 00:19)

Boas!
Estou numa aldeia perto do Peso da Régua. Neste momento sigo com *11,6°C*. Está mais calor do que eu pensava, mas a mínima deverá ser bastante fresca. Não estou nada habituado a temperaturas negativas. Vamos lá ver se sobrevivo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia .

Céu pouco nublado...sem sol ,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2016 às 09:31)

Mais sol ...com 11.5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2016 às 11:35)

Boas!
A mínima ficou nos *9,7°C* e já sigo com *16,1°C*. Acordei de madrugada na esperança de ver geada, mas foi em vão...
O céu encontra-se bastante nublado.


----------



## huguh (23 Mar 2016 às 13:53)

Dia de céu muito nublado por aqui, a espaços consegue-se ver umas pequenas abertas
corre uma brisa fraca


----------



## gomas (23 Mar 2016 às 14:30)

dia fresco e algo nublado 
por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2016 às 15:43)

Boas ...sol e algumas nuvens,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2016 às 15:55)

Neste momento em Vila Real:





Está um dia magnífico!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2016 às 17:24)

Boas...já com céu limpo pela zona,há sombra já faz ,o vento de NNE não perdoa ,com 15.6ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2016 às 18:33)

Boas...o sol já se foi ,céu limpo e vai nos 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2016 às 20:38)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,vento de N,com 11.0ºC 47%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Mar 2016 às 21:02)

Boa noite, hoje esteve um dia primaveril com muitas nuvens à tarde e nevoeiro de manhã, agora com 6,5°C e 60°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2016 às 21:45)

Boas...vento fresco,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2016 às 21:48)

Boas!
Isto de estar no interior é mesmo do outro mundo! Já sigo com *7,9°C*!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mar 2016 às 07:19)

Bom dia, céu limpo com -0,1°C e 87%HR, mínima de-1,0°C. Bela camada de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2016 às 10:07)

Bom dia .

Já está trabalhar para a máxima do ano ...máxima para a zona 21.0ºC ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 13.6ºC 37%HR.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia.


Com a geada desta manhã, março já é o mês com mais dias de geada da temporada, o que diz muito da qualidade deste último "inverno".
Por agora sol e 8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2016 às 11:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Isto de estar no interior é mesmo do outro mundo! Já sigo com *7,9°C*!!



agora já podes sentir o que eu sinto lá no litoral centro quando estou em Coruche


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Mar 2016 às 11:32)

Bons dias, a escrever outra vez da biblioteca (o raio do computador em casa a trabalhar ás prestações).

O dia começa com muito calor, fui beber o cafezito, e estava insuportável com o sol a bater-me em cima. Logo mais á tarde, o casaco fica de férias .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2016 às 12:45)

Boas ....sol quente...povo na rua ,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2016 às 12:52)

Boas!
A mínima ficou nos *3,8°C* 
O céu já se encontra pouco nublado por nuvens altas da frente que aí vem.
Consigo ver uma camada de gelo na serra do Marão. Serei capaz de vê-la com neve.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2016 às 13:00)

david 6 disse:


> agora já podes sentir o que eu sinto lá no litoral centro quando estou em Coruche


A diferença é incrível!! 
Já te percebo meu caro!


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mar 2016 às 14:18)

Boas, sol quentinho   céu com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2016 às 14:42)

Boas ...hora ai está a máxima do ano 20.9ºC...de momento .


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2016 às 16:54)

Boas!
Neste momento perto de Mesão Frio:








Já agora, a Serra do Marão não tem gelo. É mesmo neve!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2016 às 17:02)

Boas ...hoje o sol a bater na cabeça...grande estalo ,com céu limpo e algum vento deSWW,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## Goku (24 Mar 2016 às 17:55)

Boas.
Alguém me consegue arranjar o número de telefone da empresa "Sociedade Agrícola da Quinta do Valdalágea S.A"?
Já o procurei na net e o que encontrei não corresponde.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2016 às 18:31)

Muita nebulosidade a entrar de Oeste:




O vento intensificou-se bastante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2016 às 19:40)

Boas...já com vento de NW,temperatura a descer,depois ter sido o dia mais quente do ano,com 15.2ºC 44%HR.


----------



## huguh (24 Mar 2016 às 20:29)

grande ventania por aqui, parece que vai tudo pelo ar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2016 às 22:11)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 11.6ºC 56%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2016 às 01:07)

Boas!
Sigo com *9,0°C*.
Extremos do dia de ontem:
Temperatura máx: *19,7°C*
Temperatura mín: *3,8°C *
Nunca tinha presenciado uma amplitude térmica tão alta.* 
*


----------



## Serrano (25 Mar 2016 às 11:00)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 12°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2016 às 13:11)

Boas, o dia acordou muito nublado, foi abrindo agora mais alegre com o sol a espreitar pelas nuvens, de momento 18,3°C e 26%HR


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2016 às 13:13)

Boa tarde!
A mínima ficou nos *8,9*. Levantou-se uma grande ventania e o céu encontra-se bastante nublado, por isso a temperatura não desceu.
Tenho informações de que nevou na Serra do Marão esta noite, porém foi de pouca dura e de pouca intensidade...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2016 às 15:53)

Boa tarde .

Boa sexta Feira Santa...a todos ,mais uma tarde cheio de sol e temperatura em alta,tal como ontem,a manhã foi mais nublada com 19.6ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2016 às 18:48)

Boas, no final da tarde voltou a ficar nublado, agora 14,1°C e 55%HR sem  e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (25 Mar 2016 às 18:52)

Será que este fim de semana poderemos ter alguma trovoada no interior norte?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2016 às 19:37)

Boas...vento fresco de NW...com 13.1ºC 71%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2016 às 21:25)

Boas, de momento 13,3°C e 62%HR sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2016 às 21:46)

Boas...céu limpo e vento NW,com 11.9ºC e 80%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2016 às 22:08)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Será que este fim de semana poderemos ter alguma trovoada no interior norte?


A probabilidade é muito baixa.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2016 às 22:15)

Boas!
Por aqui cai uma morrinha chata.
Amanhã a frente deverá descarregar bem por aqui. O vento esteve bastante forte o dia todo e a serra do Marão tinha uma camada de nuvens que me fez lembrar o "capacete" da serra de Sintra...


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2016 às 01:44)

Em Tarouca, há meia hora atrás o céu estava praticamente limpo, com um capacete na serra de Santa Helena, que impedia que a nebulosidade encobrisse o céu na cidade. O carro marcava 11C.

Já em Várzea da Serra, vertentes Oeste da Serra, está nevoeiro, vento, chuviscos e 7C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mar 2016 às 07:35)

Bom dia, céu com neblina baixa sem  com 12,8°C e 70%HR sem vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mar 2016 às 08:51)

Boas, por aqui já  fraquinho.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (26 Mar 2016 às 09:34)

Por sao pedro do sul ja chove bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2016 às 10:27)

Bom dia .

Voltamos ao tempo nublado...sem chuva ,com 12.4ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Serrano (26 Mar 2016 às 11:07)

11.8°C no Sarzedo, com chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2016 às 12:12)

Boas...já ....fraca ,com 12.8ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## huguh (26 Mar 2016 às 12:35)

por aqui já choveu por volta das 9h e há uns 15min atrás.
mas pelo radar vem aí mais


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2016 às 12:51)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com *16,3°C*. Já choveu bem por volta das 9h mas o céu continua ameaçador. A serra do Marão simplesmente desapareceu!


----------



## huguh (26 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

já chove bem! bela linha de precipitação esta que vai do norte ao centro


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2016 às 14:01)

Chove bem! A visibilidade é reduzida.


----------



## gomas (26 Mar 2016 às 14:05)

manha com abertas sigo com chuva a aumentar de intensidade o vento está forte com algumas rajadas
a tarde vai ser invernosa por aqui


----------



## Candy (26 Mar 2016 às 14:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Chove bem! A visibilidade é reduzida.


Onde?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2016 às 14:08)

Candy disse:


> Onde?


Clima nortenho é assim mesmo.


----------



## Candy (26 Mar 2016 às 14:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Clima nortenho é assim mesmo.


Já vi! Andas pelo norte


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mar 2016 às 14:35)

Boa tarde.  Aqui a passagem da frente fria trouxe chuva moderada a forte e um aumento drástico da intensidade das rajadas de  vento.  Ocorreram alguns cortes eléctricos ainda.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2016 às 14:48)

A linha de precipitação passou e levantou-se uma ventania bem forte! Sigo com *15,1°C*.
Para Oeste:


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mar 2016 às 15:24)

Boas, chuva fraca a moderada, com vento fraco de SW com 13,9°C e 2,0mm de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2016 às 15:32)

Boas...depois de alguma pausa na ,está de volta neste momento ,com 14.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2016 às 16:35)

Boas...continua fraca e puxada a vento de SWW,com 13.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2016 às 17:22)

Boas...mais puxada a chuva ,com 13.2ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2016 às 17:38)

Boas!
É impressionante como a chuva e o vento não param! 
Neste momento, para Sul:


----------



## huguh (26 Mar 2016 às 18:03)

chove com intensidade puxada a vento, que bela tarde


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mar 2016 às 18:22)

Boas, continua a com 13,5°C e 3,5mm de acumulação


----------



## huguh (26 Mar 2016 às 18:34)

continua a ventania e chuva intensa, as montanhas aqui à volta desapareceram


----------



## gomas (26 Mar 2016 às 18:43)

esta muito vento com chuva por vezes moderada
temperatura em queda


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2016 às 19:03)

Já está bem fresco! Sigo com 11,1°C e o vento está bastante forte! Vamos lá ver se o Marão acumula neve.


----------



## Toby (26 Mar 2016 às 19:30)

aqui na Bélgoportuguês 11.4mm aqua 16.2°
chove mais que na Bélgica


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2016 às 19:35)

Boas...de momento não chove,mas o céu continua nublado por nuvens baixas a passarem em alta velocidade  ,com 12.4ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mar 2016 às 20:19)

Boas de momento  moderado com 11,0°C e 6,2mm acumulado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2016 às 20:47)

Está de volta,com 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2016 às 21:48)

Boas...não chove,céu já com estrelas ,temperatura a descer,com 9.8ºC...mínima da noite passada foi de 9.6ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mar 2016 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

Sigo de Loriga, agora com 5.2ºC a descer e por agora não chove. Durante toda a tarde choveu fraco a moderado de forma persistente com algum nevoeiro por vezes.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2016 às 23:32)

Boas!
Ainda sigo com *9,6°C*. Amanhã vou até ao topo do Marão para ver a neve (se houver).
O céu está limpo e o vento tornou-se fraco.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Mar 2016 às 23:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Ainda sigo com *9,6°C*. Amanhã vou até ao topo do Marão para ver a neve (se houver).
> O céu está limpo e o vento tornou-se fraco.


Duvido que tenha! estou mais confiante para quarta e quinta feira ( se as previsões não mudarem )


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2016 às 00:10)

Em Várzea da Serra o carro marca 4C.
Esteve o dia todo a chover, variando entre o fraco e o moderado. Só já depois das 22h é que se começou a ver a lua por entre as nuvens baixas.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mar 2016 às 00:10)

dopedagain disse:


> Duvido que tenha! estou mais confiante para quarta e quinta feira ( se as previsões não mudarem )


Não sei...daqui consigo ver algumas camadas de neve mas são de dias anteriores, ou seja a temperatura tem estado baixa para ela não derreter. O meu pai passou por lá ontem de manhã e diz que viu mais uma camada que não estava lá antes. Nunca se sabe...
O problema é que volto para Lisboa na terça feira veremos...


----------



## dopedagain (27 Mar 2016 às 00:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não sei...daqui consigo ver algumas camadas de neve mas são de dias anteriores, ou seja a temperatura tem estado baixa para ela não derreter. O meu pai passou por lá ontem de manhã e diz que viu mais uma camada que não estava lá antes. Nunca se sabe...
> O problema é que volto para Lisboa na terça feira veremos...


é normal mas isso foi do nevao grande de final de Fevereiro e do de 5 de março como choveu pouco ainda se aguentou bastante, aqui na zona da peneda também ainda havia, e na  quinta quando foi a nevosa, havia zonas com mais de 30 centímetros mas só na sombra aqui na foto que vou anexar em baixo nota se bem  agora só acredito que haja algo palpável amanha se houver aguaceiros hoje durante a noite porque durante a tarde estes restos devem ter derretido todos com o que choveu. mas para quarta e quinta as coisas estão a ficar muito boas.. mesmo assim boa sorte e dá novidades amanha


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mar 2016 às 02:00)

dopedagain disse:


> é normal mas isso foi do nevao grande de final de Fevereiro e do de 5 de março como choveu pouco ainda se aguentou bastante, aqui na zona da peneda também ainda havia, e na  quinta quando foi a nevosa, havia zonas com mais de 30 centímetros mas só na sombra aqui na foto que vou anexar em baixo nota se bem  agora só acredito que haja algo palpável amanha se houver aguaceiros hoje durante a noite porque durante a tarde estes restos devem ter derretido todos com o que choveu. mas para quarta e quinta as coisas estão a ficar muito boas.. mesmo assim boa sorte e dá novidades amanha


Pois eu sei que é normal, mas as escarpas do Marão ainda tinham alguma neve e estavam expostas ao sol há dias, sem contar com hoje, claro. A chuva também já deve ter derretido os restos...
Venho cá ao norte sempre na altura errada... No ano passado foi a mesma coisa mas enfim...
Obrigado! Darei pois!


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mar 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia de Páscoa, muito nevoeiro com 6,3°C e 85%HR


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2016 às 09:04)

Em Várzea, vento de Oeste, frio e chuva fraca.
Nada de neve. 

SANTA PÁSCOA.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mar 2016 às 09:34)

Boas, o nevoeiro ja levantou, céu com neblina a aparecer o sol, com 9,9°C


----------



## rafathunderstorm (27 Mar 2016 às 09:37)

Por aqi sigo com nevoeiro e chuva.
Sao Pedro do Sul


----------



## Serrano (27 Mar 2016 às 11:07)

8.1°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a tentar espreitar entre as nuvens.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mar 2016 às 11:25)

Boas!
A mínima ficou nos *8,5°C* e por agora sigo com *12,0°C*. Penso que a neve é para esquecer...não há precipitação...


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2016 às 12:22)

Aqui o céu já abriu. Às 12h o carro marcava 4C aos 1000m e 5C aqui aos 900m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2016 às 13:29)

Bom dia .

Voltamos ao tempo com sol e nuvens ....um santo dia ,com 13.8ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 8.8ºC / 14.6ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## huguh (27 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

por aqui apenas chuviscou fraco durante 1 ou 2 curtos períodos da manhã
tarde completamente diferente de ontem, com abertas neste momento e sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2016 às 20:05)

Boas...mais uma tarde com sol e nuvens,mais limpo de momento ,já faz ,com 11.6ºC e vento fresco de NW.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mar 2016 às 20:22)

Boas!
Como tinha mencionado ontem, resolvi ir à serra do Marão. Para começar, havia de tudo...menos neve! Cheguei a registar 2°C, mas não havia nem gelo, nem neve. O vento estava muito forte, o que diminuía drasticamente a sensação térmica.
Ficam aqui dois registos fotográficos:








________________________
Por agora, sigo com *12,1°C* e o céu começa a estar bastante nublado. O dia foi marcado por 2 aguaceiros moderados. Veremos o que a frente nos traz amanhã...


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mar 2016 às 21:09)

Boas, céu pouco nublado com 8,3°C, vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2016 às 22:08)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de WNW,com 9.5ºC 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2016 às 01:36)

Boas!
Sigo com *11,4°C* e chuvisca. Hoje o dia será bastante chuvoso. Sinceramente, estou farto de tanta água...


----------



## huguh (28 Mar 2016 às 02:47)

já chove bem por aqui na ultima hora


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2016 às 02:59)

Chove bem e o vento está bastante forte! As hortas não deverão aguentar-se se isto continuar assim.
Penso que o IPMA deveria emitir um aviso amarelo, em relação ao vento...


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2016 às 07:26)

Bom dia, o dia começa com vento e céu muito nublado com 12,3°C e vento a soprar de SW a 6km/h


----------



## huguh (28 Mar 2016 às 10:45)

não pára de chover moderado! 
choveu toda a noite e assim continua, por vezes com mais intensidade e sempre sem parar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2016 às 10:48)

Bom dia .

Tudo tapadinho ...sem chuva,com 9.6ºC 96%HR.


----------



## Serrano (28 Mar 2016 às 11:07)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 8.5°C.


----------



## huguh (28 Mar 2016 às 11:16)

chuva intensa nos últimos 15min!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2016 às 13:01)

Boas...só tapado ...sem chuva,com 11.5ºC e vento de SWW.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2016 às 13:04)

Boas!
Desde o meu último post que a chuva tem continuado a cair! Acordei várias vezes à noite e esteve sempre a chover, é incrível a persistência...


----------



## huguh (28 Mar 2016 às 13:33)

e chove, chove, chove... agora de novo com mais intensidade


----------



## gomas (28 Mar 2016 às 13:35)

parece que começou o inverno por aqui
chuva e ambiente


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2016 às 14:09)

Sigo com *15,2°C* e, finalmente, a chuva diminuiu de intensidade...só chuvisca.
A temperatura mínima foi de *10,7°C*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2016 às 15:13)

Boas...ainda nublado...lá fora mais claro ,temperatura a subir ,com 15.4ºC 69%HR.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2016 às 15:25)

O Rio Corgo, que desagua no Douro, galgou as margens nesta madrugada.
Fui lá há bocado e o ambiente está agreste!
Tirei algumas fotos:


----------



## huguh (28 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> O Rio Corgo, que desagua no Douro, galgou as margens nesta madrugada.
> Fui lá há bocado e o ambiente está agreste!
> Tirei algumas fotos:



belas fotos! ele desagua mesmo aqui perto da Régua, entre a barragem e a cidade propriamente dita. É bonito vê-lo vir por aí abaixo por entre as montanhas até à foz, nestas alturas de maior corrente
entretanto a chuva não pára, sempre moderada e persistente


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2016 às 17:47)

huguh disse:


> belas fotos! ele desagua mesmo aqui perto da Régua, entre a barragem e a cidade propriamente dita. É bonito vê-lo vir por aí abaixo por entre as montanhas até à foz, nestas alturas de maior corrente
> entretanto a chuva não pára, sempre moderada e persistente


Obrigado! 
Sinceramente, não gosto de vê-lo assim. O caudal da água subiu imenso. Havia uma praia fluvial por aqui e desapareceu tudo! Mete-me impressão ver tanta água...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2016 às 17:58)

Boas...novamente escuro a WNW ...será desta que chega cá ,com 14.8ºC e algum vento de W.


----------



## huguh (28 Mar 2016 às 18:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Obrigado!
> Sinceramente, não gosto de vê-lo assim. O caudal da água subiu imenso. Havia uma praia fluvial por aqui e desapareceu tudo! Mete-me impressão ver tanta água...



Pois.. já se sabe que tudo o que é bonito na Natureza, tem o seu lado "mau" e perigoso.. mas isso faz parte para nós, meteoloucos 
Por aqui ele não causa grandes estragos já que a zona que ele pode inundar, já costuma ser inundada quando o Douro sobe


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2016 às 18:50)

Já ...embora fraca,com 13.2ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2016 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui desde as 12h fraca com 2,7mm até agora  13,0°C


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2016 às 20:33)

É impressionante como a chuva, simplesmente, não pára!! Os campos à volta estão todos alagados...
Sigo com *13,9°C*, a máxima ficou nos *16,0°C*. Amanhã já volto para Lisboa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2016 às 22:05)

Boas...nada de chuva ,nublado e vento fraco,com 11.4ºC 100%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (28 Mar 2016 às 22:11)

chuva mais fraca na última hora, foram mais de 20h de chuva praticamente sem parar


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2016 às 00:14)

Finalmente parou de chover! Os solos já não aguentam mais! A horta daqui da casa está cheia de água e as vinhas têm imensas poças. As ribeiras mais pequenas já devem ter transbordado ainda mais...
O céu já abre, mas aproxima-se a nova frente...
A temperatura não quer descer, sigo com *13,6°C*.


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2016 às 00:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> O céu já abre, mas aproxima-se a nova frente...



Ainda vai demorar mais um pouco


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2016 às 00:37)

Orion disse:


> Ainda vai demorar mais um pouco


Então esta linha extensa de precipitação ainda faz parte da primeira frente?


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2016 às 01:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Então esta linha extensa de precipitação ainda faz parte da primeira frente?



Podes considerar o evento como uma sucessão de frentes (tecnicamente mais correto; às vezes é uma frente estacionária) ou como um rio atmosférico/pluma tropical (perspetiva mais global e a que eu uso mais frequentemente). É típico deste tipo de eventos trazer chuva prolongada e abundante (claro que a quantidade depende das outras variáveis). O fluxo principal começará a dar 'descanso' ao continente a partir de hoje...






... mas os 'restos' permanecerão no território. Nessa altura, os Açores começarão a ser novamente afetados por mais uma colossal pluma tropical


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2016 às 07:21)

Bom dia, sem chuva, céu muito nublado com 12,3°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2016 às 10:37)

Bom dia .

Muitas nuvens...sem chuva e sem sol ,com 13.0ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2016 às 13:04)

por aqui chuviscou fraco há uma hora atrás, agora ceu muito nublado e  muito vento


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2016 às 13:22)

Boas!
O céu encontra-se nublado com algumas abertas.
Para os lados do Marão está muito negro. O vento está bastante forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2016 às 14:14)

Boas ....mais sol,temperatura não para de subir ,com 17.2ºC e v ento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2016 às 17:59)

Boas...por aqui continua um belo dia de Primavera ,sol quente e nuvens,com 17.5ºC 48%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2016 às 20:12)

Boas, dia com nebulosidade e com abertas, sem chuva, vento moderado de SW, neste momento 15,0°C e 56%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2016 às 21:21)

Boas, temperatura a baixar, neste momento 12,9°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2016 às 22:18)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, temperatura a baixar, neste momento 12,9°C



Neste momento 10,9°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2016 às 22:32)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com céu limpo e quase sem vento ,com 11.3ºC 76%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 18.5ºC.


----------



## carlitinhos (29 Mar 2016 às 22:37)

boa noite
dia bastante soalheiro na cidade do Fundão, esta tarde parada militar do aniversario do Comando territorial de Castelo Branco da GNR com o sol a aquecer as cabeças que se deslocaram á Av 25 Abril para ver o desfile, quem diria que se aproxima uma frente fria onde pode trazer neve a cotas baixas, hum! vamos lá acompanhar essas previsões.


----------



## gomas (29 Mar 2016 às 23:07)

depois de um dia de vento que foi intenso de manha tudo calmo por aqui
temperatura agradável


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2016 às 07:38)

Bom dia, nevoeiro cerrado com 6,1°C e 85%HR, 0,5mm acumulado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2016 às 10:40)

Bom dia  .

Sol e mais sol ...vai subindo a temperatura,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2016 às 12:27)

Boas...nuvens a chegar,sol quente,com 16.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## gomas (30 Mar 2016 às 13:56)

dia de primavera por aqui vento em aspecto de mudança


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2016 às 14:22)

Boas, por aqui está assim com vento moderado


----------



## carlitinhos (30 Mar 2016 às 14:54)

boa tarde

dia primaveril pela cova da beira tenho sensor exterior virado a norte e neste momento marca 21º, a minha estação (lidl) tem um painel de forecast para as proximas 12 horas e marca chuva e trovoada, o IPMA prevê chuva e neve, bem isto vai por aqui uma salada meteorológica bem interessante para o que temos agora e o que se prepectiva para mais logo, acompanhando ,eh eh eh .


----------



## Paulo H (30 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

carlitinhos disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> dia primaveril pela cova da beira tenho sensor exterior virado a norte e neste momento marca 21º, a minha estação (lidl) tem um painel de forecast para as proximas 12 horas e marca chuva e trovoada, o IPMA prevê chuva e neve, bem isto vai por aqui uma salada meteorológica bem interessante para o que temos agora e o que se prepectiva para mais logo, acompanhando ,eh eh eh .



Até parece que é janeiro, está um frio de rachar..


----------



## jotackosta (30 Mar 2016 às 16:50)

Céu nublado, vento moderado.
Temperatura nos *15,9ºC*. Vai ser interessante testemunhar a chegada do frio hoje **


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2016 às 16:58)

céu a encobrir bastante agora, já não se vê o sol.
está a levantar-se uma bela ventania


----------



## gomas (30 Mar 2016 às 17:35)

nuvens com aspecto de tempestade e a ficar fresco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2016 às 17:54)

Boas ...mais um tarde há Primavera ,sol quente e nuvens ,com 16.1ºC e o vento aumentar .


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2016 às 17:55)

Boas!

Parece que a precipitação já está a entrar pelo Litoral Norte e vem acompanhada de uma grande descida da temperatura. Aqui pelo Interior ainda não se faz sentir os efeitos da frente que se aproxima, está uma tarde com temperaturas agradáveis que chegaram aos 16/17ºC e que andarão agora pelos 14ºC.


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Parece que a precipitação já está a entrar pelo Litoral Norte e vem acompanhada de uma grande descida da temperatura. Aqui pelo Interior ainda não se faz sentir os efeitos da frente que se aproxima, está uma tarde com temperaturas agradáveis que chegaram aos 16/17ºC e que andarão agora pelos 14ºC.



Não perdem pela demora  a descida vai ser de 7 a 10 graus!


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2016 às 18:23)

está a ficar bem escurinho a oeste. vem aí molho


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2016 às 18:49)

ja chove há 20min com vento a acompanhar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2016 às 19:06)

Boas...por aqui o panorama está...limpo a nascente e muito nublado a poente ,vamos esperar pela ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2016 às 19:09)

chuva moderada com vento moderado a forte por vezes.
chuvada a bater na janela


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2016 às 19:36)

Boa tarde. Aqui a temperatura está a descer a passos largos, deu um tombo para 9.5ºC em três tempos. Corrijam-me se estiver errado mas penso que está a ocorrer a passagem de uma primeira frente fria que já passou por aqui deixando chuva que parecia ser convectiva pelo estilo das gotas, eram bastante grandes.

Perspetiva-se uma nova frente fria que aqui vai passar, à partida, mais atenuada. O vento tem aumentado de intensidade com rajadas do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2016 às 19:48)

Boas...já se vê escuro no horizonte ,vento de SWW,,temperatura vai descendo ainda devagar ,com 14.0C e 60%HR.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2016 às 19:53)

Na Torre já neva.







A ver se nas próximas horas neva o suficiente para voltar a cobrir tudo de branco!


----------



## jotackosta (30 Mar 2016 às 19:56)

*7,5ºC* neste momento, chove moderadamente.


----------



## carlitinhos (30 Mar 2016 às 20:15)

vamos então lá ver, começam a chegar aqui as primeiras pingas, o evento vem atrasado??? ou estou enganado??, pelos avisos do IPMA no nosso distrito deveria ter  inicio pelas 15H00 e só agora por aqui vem chegando pode ser bom pois com a noite mais arrefece, eh eh eh.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (30 Mar 2016 às 20:16)

Aqui em Silvares caiu granizo agora chove fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2016 às 20:17)

Boas, começou a  pelas 18:00 fraca a moderado, com vento moderado, neste momento 7,9°C e 5,0mm, vento de SW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2016 às 20:42)

Boas...já chegou ,vento aumentar de WNW,temperatura a pique ,com 11.3ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2016 às 20:47)

Boas...A mínima da noite passada foi de 9.0ºC...desceu de repente ,já vai nos 9.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2016 às 20:51)

Boas por aqui 7,3°C e 6,7mm


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2016 às 20:59)

Boas! 

Temperatura em queda livre e chuva moderada tocada a vento por vezes forte, que temporal! 

A temperatura caiu de 11ºC para 8ºC em poucos minutos e continua a descer.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2016 às 21:04)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Temperatura em queda livre e chuva moderada tocada a vento por vezes forte, que temporal!
> 
> A temperatura caiu de 11ºC para 8ºC em poucos minutos e continua a descer.



Continua a chover acompanhado de vento forte. A temperatura vai descendo rapidamente, registo agora 7.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2016 às 21:17)

Chove moderadamente agora, mas esta segunda frente está a ser bem mais fraca em termos de vento, relativamente à primeira frente que até apresentava uma assinatura mais fraca no radar. É caso para dizer que o vento morreu na primeira frente  Sigo com 8.0°C entrupecidos na descida.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2016 às 21:23)

dopedagain disse:


> Não perdem pela demora  a descida vai ser de 7 a 10 graus!



Desde que começou a chover a temperatura passou de 12ºC para 6ºC!


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2016 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui vai com 7,0ºC e _wind chill _5ºC  vento a 5km/h de W e 8,0mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Mar 2016 às 21:28)

O Algarvio esta noite e amanha está por Bragança!! 

Era bem porreiro ver por aqui alguma coisa.

O dia foi marcado por sol e algumas nuvens, aumentado as mesmas consideravelmente a partir das 16 horas. As temperaturas durante o dia oscilaram entre os 15 e os 17 pelo termómetro do carro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2016 às 21:33)

Boas...continua puxada a vento,temperatura deu um tombo valente ,com 6.9ºC e 93%HR e 1.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2016 às 21:39)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O Algarvio esta noite e amanha está por Bragança!!
> 
> Era bem porreiro ver por aqui alguma coisa.
> 
> O dia foi marcado por sol e algumas nuvens, aumentado as mesmas consideravelmente a partir das 16 horas. As temperaturas durante o dia oscilaram entre os 15 e os 17 pelo termómetro do carro.



Se tiveres coragem vai até à Serra da Nogueira! Aí vai nevar de certeza! 

(Mas cuidado a estrada pode estar perigosa)


----------



## Norther (30 Mar 2016 às 21:42)

A minha estação ja chegou a marcar 6.9ºC quando chovia mais intensamente, mas agora subiu para 7.3ºC, 82% HR, embora ache baixa e a precipitação não esta marcar


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2016 às 21:56)

Boas, continua a cair certinha com 9,2mm e 7,0°C, vento de W a 6,3km/h


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Mar 2016 às 21:58)

MSantos disse:


> Se tiveres coragem vai até à Serra da Nogueira! Aí vai nevar de certeza!
> 
> (Mas cuidado a estrada pode estar perigosa)


Coragem não me falta de modo nenhum. Ahah. 

A questão é que estou a trabalhar e morto de cansaço. Sou algarvio mas não desesperado por neve, já tive este ano uma bela dose de neve.

Por Bragança o termómetro já está nos 8.5 e chover fraco a moderado.


----------



## jotackosta (30 Mar 2016 às 22:09)

Não pára de chover, boa rega!

*6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2016 às 22:40)

Boas...continua por enquanto certa ,com 6.0ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2016 às 22:57)

Bom eu sou a anormalidade do seguimento como sempre, levo uns lamentáveis 7.3ºC e chuviscos, também o facto de a frente ter passado por aqui com pouca intensidade diz logo tudo, e depois os melhores aguaceiros estão a entrar pelo litoral centro, eu queria ver o Caramulo pintado com algum branco na Primavera, algo que já não tenho memória, mas sinceramente duvido... Venha a Primavera, aproveito para deixar um ar de graça desta estação do ano (fotos de ontem):


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2016 às 23:39)

o destaque aqui é a ventania que tem estado toda noite
a chuva essa tem sido pouca na ultima hora


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2016 às 23:51)

Já neva na gralheira


----------



## gomas (30 Mar 2016 às 23:54)

vento por vezes forte e sensação de frio elevado


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2016 às 00:04)

huguh disse:


> o destaque aqui é a ventania que tem estado toda noite
> a chuva essa tem sido pouca na ultima hora


Amanhã consegues ver se o Marão tem neve? Estou curioso.


----------



## bartotaveira (31 Mar 2016 às 00:05)

Já neva por aqui.

2,2ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Mar 2016 às 00:05)

Tudo calmo por Vila Real.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2016 às 00:10)

O vento agora voltou à carga com rajadas moderadas a fortes do quadrante Oeste, regressaram os chuviscos/aguaceiros fracos e abertas.
Temp. Atual: 6.5ºC (até o Litoral Norte bate este buraco)


----------



## bartotaveira (31 Mar 2016 às 00:11)

Não estava à espera... 


Aqui estão 2ºC e em Bragança 7ºC?? Muito estranho, o frio está a demorar a chegar lá...


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Mar 2016 às 00:19)

A chuva acaba de aparecer.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Mar 2016 às 00:28)

bartotaveira disse:


> Não estava à espera...
> 
> 
> Aqui estão 2ºC e em Bragança 7ºC?? Muito estranho, o frio está a demorar a chegar lá...



 Acumula?


----------



## bartotaveira (31 Mar 2016 às 00:30)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Acumula?


Acumula um pouco em cima dos carros. 

Neva fraco a moderado


----------



## jotackosta (31 Mar 2016 às 00:31)

*4,4ºC* por aqui e muito vento

*Aviso Amarelo* para a queda de neve alargado até às 6h da manhã.


----------



## huguh (31 Mar 2016 às 00:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Amanhã consegues ver se o Marão tem neve? Estou curioso.



daqui da Régua não vejo nada  mas se souber digo!
entretanto aí está ela a bater na janela. chove moderado


----------



## jotackosta (31 Mar 2016 às 00:33)

*Gralheira* com acumulação.
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2016 às 00:43)

huguh disse:


> daqui da Régua não vejo nada  mas se souber digo!
> entretanto aí está ela a bater na janela. chove moderado


Se conseguires ver, tira fotos. 
Fui de férias por terras transmontanas na esperança de ver neve e estive aí uma semana e não vi nada...foi preciso ir-me embora para ela vir com força... 
É preciso ter sorte...


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Mar 2016 às 00:47)

durou pouco a chuva... afinal foi um simples aguaceiro.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (31 Mar 2016 às 01:11)

Aqui em Silvares neva fraco puxada a vento.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Mar 2016 às 01:16)

Bragança. 5°.. chove moderado


----------



## rozzo (31 Mar 2016 às 01:19)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Aqui em Silvares neva fraco puxada a vento.


A que altitude? qual é o concelho?


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (31 Mar 2016 às 01:30)

rozzo disse:


> A que altitude? qual é o concelho?


Tondela, 750 m


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2016 às 01:34)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Tondela, 750 m



Ora que bela notícia, já neva no Caramulo

Por aqui sigo com 6.2ºC e rajadas de vento forte e aguaceiros fracos.

Ps: Acho que o meu escadote de medições com chapéu de chuva vai levantar voo

Entretanto o radar de Arouca voltou a pifar.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2016 às 02:11)

Boa noite.

De facto interessante esta entrada.
Pela Galiza já há neve registada a cota inferior a 500 mts no Lugo. Bastante abaixo do que previa ontem de manhã a meteogalicia.

Estive ontem em terras de Montalegre.
Toda a manhã e tarde, a temperatura na zona da Vila de Montalegre e barragem do Alto Rabagão era bem suportável, agradável até para esta zona, acima dos 12ºC (termómetro do carro), com algum vento à mistura.
O sol lá foi brilhando e a visibilidade era excelente.
Serra do Larouco pela tarde:










Pelas 18h, na zona mais alta da estrada de acesso a Pitões das Júnias, o termómetro do "chasso" marcava 8,0ºC. Altitude aproximada: 1300 mts.





Na zona de Montalegre só pelas 18.30h é que começou a chover, com o tecto de nuvens a baixar dos 1500 mts de altitude - até aí os topos da Serra do Gerês estavam bem visíveis.
Zona de Pitões das Júnias, perto das 18h:













Só tive pena de não ter começado a nevar enquanto por ali estive. Os miúdos iam adorar...

P.S.: mistura entre imagens recolhidas com telemóvel e reflex (esta a precisar de lente decente, já que é de qualidade baixinha...)


----------



## bartotaveira (31 Mar 2016 às 02:12)

Rajadas de 80km/h, está a nevar na horizontal! 

Alguma acumulação na vegetação e até na estrada, mas a temperatura está demasiado alta. 2,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2016 às 02:33)

jotackosta disse:


> *Gralheira* com acumulação.
> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html



À 1h22 estava assim.






Depois a câmara ficou off.

Em Várzea da Serra também começou a nevar às 0h30. Infelizmente também já não estou lá para relatar a quantidade de neve existente. Foi azar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2016 às 03:06)

Aqui já não desce mais que 6.2ºC há horas . Os aguaceiros são fraquíssimos o que continua é o vento forte.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (31 Mar 2016 às 03:14)

Alto da Serra da Nogueira, Bragança já começa a acumular.


----------



## Ricardo TT (31 Mar 2016 às 04:05)

Boa noite a todos.
No Marão começou a nevar por voltas das 24h sensivelmente aos 800metros...
Aos 1000metros nevava com bastante intensidade e acumular.
No ponto mais alto 1415, certamente houve uma acumulação considerável.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2016 às 06:47)

Gralheira neste momento


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2016 às 07:44)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 5,9°C e vento nulo,  0 e ontem acumulou 10,0mm.


----------



## bartotaveira (31 Mar 2016 às 08:44)

Vista para a serra agora mesmo. 






Acumulação considerável a partir dos 800m.

Parece-me que o IPMA esteve bastante bem, o evento é que chegou atrasado em relação ao previsto.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2016 às 08:58)

Acabaram de me chegar por mail  há minutos estas fotos tiradas pelo Carlos Ribeiro em Mogadouro, hoje Mogadouro acordou assim 

Que pena não estar por lá, portanto a cota de neve no interior Norte andará pelos 700 e pouco metros


----------



## lmg (31 Mar 2016 às 09:26)

Pela zona de Lamego, hoje as serras do Marão e das Meadas acordaram assim:

Serra do Marão





Serra das Meadas


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2016 às 09:55)

Cerca das 03 horas, vi alguns flocos de neve a "voarem" no Sarzedo, mas a precipitação terá ficado por aí, porque não havia qualquer acumulação pela manhã.


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2016 às 10:03)

Boas!

Manhã fria com céu nublado com abertas, estão 5ºC em Pinhel.

A noite foi chuvosa e a mínima registada na minha estação foi de 1.6ºC, nunca pensei que desce-se tanto, não sei se coincidiu com algum período com precipitação. Segundo me contaram ainda chegaram a cair uns flocos Castelo Rodrigo (800m).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2016 às 10:48)

Bom dia .

Sol e um vento gelado de NWN ,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2016 às 11:01)

Torre, há instantes:






Montalegre


----------



## huguh (31 Mar 2016 às 12:47)

muito frio por aqui! está mesmo aquele ar de neve
tirando isso, ceu nublado com abertas e sol. 
Daqui da Régua não vejo neve, mas já tive informações que há neve nas meadas e Marão, como confirmam as fotos do @lmg


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2016 às 12:59)

Boas ...sol quente e vento frio de NWN,algumas nuvens empurradas pelo vento ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (31 Mar 2016 às 13:02)

Em Nogueira a cota de neve no solo andou acima dos 900m. Ainda assim, pouca acumulação...


----------



## gomas (31 Mar 2016 às 13:23)

boas fotos dia fresco com o sol aquecer


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2016 às 14:28)

Boas, na Serra do Açor acumulou um pouco de neve, por agora vento desagradável com este céu


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2016 às 20:01)

Bom fim de tarde. A mínima ficou-se pelos 5.8ºC numa altura em que o céu se apresentava nublado com abertas sem aguaceiros, falta essa de aguaceiros que ditou que o Caramulo ficasse despido de neve. O vento esteve forte durante toda a madrugada, tendo abrandado um pouco no fim da mesma.

Para rirem, apresento-vos o sobrevivente da noite, de uma das últimas vezes levantou voo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2016 às 20:22)

Boas...já vai refrescando,depois uma tarde soalheira com algumas nuvens ,céu limpo e vento de NWN,com 10.3ºC 49%HR.

Dados de ontem 5.7ºC / 17.7ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2016 às 20:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa fim de tarde. A mínima ficou-se pelos 5.8ºC numa altura em que o céu se apresentava nublado com abertas sem aguaceiros, falta essa de aguaceiros que ditou que o Caramulo ficasse despido de neve. O vento esteve forte durante toda a madrugada, tendo abrandado um pouco no fim da madrugada.
> 
> Para rirem, apresento-vos o sobrevivente da noite, de uma das últimas vezes levantou voo


----------



## carlitinhos (31 Mar 2016 às 21:07)

hoje dia passado em Coimbra, na saida de madrugada deu para ver que a pobre Gardunha nada de branco continha, ficou triste a pobrezinha, mais não puder ver pela zona acabado de chegar a casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2016 às 22:13)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 8.4ºC 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 15.2ºC.

De este mês 46.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2016 às 06:59)

Bom dia, céu limpo com leve camada de geada, 0,4°C e 87%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2016 às 07:45)

Mínima de -0,1°C e 88%HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2016 às 08:30)

Mínima de *-5,3ºC* ( 5:13h )    Agora está assim com -2ºC :


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2016 às 21:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom fim de tarde. A mínima ficou-se pelos 5.8ºC numa altura em que o céu se apresentava nublado com abertas sem aguaceiros, falta essa de aguaceiros que ditou que o Caramulo ficasse despido de neve. O vento esteve forte durante toda a madrugada, tendo abrandado um pouco no fim da mesma.
> 
> Para rirem, apresento-vos o sobrevivente da noite, de uma das últimas vezes levantou voo



Muito à frente. 
Agora a sério, o importante é que os dados estejam correctos, todos reparamos que tens muita atenção na aferição/calibração da temperatura, e ainda bem.
Certamente que o estaminé que aí tens montado supera muitas estações que proliferam de norte a sul do país a debitar lixo. Sinceramente o que me faz rir é ver pessoas a comprar estações de 300 euros / 400 euros e continuam com dados errados meses a fio. lol


----------

